# Egg shareing with type 1 diabetes in th family



## loeytom85 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi, ive posted a few of these questions around hopeing i'll get some sort of conclusion to it all. I want to do egg shareing but not sure if im able to due to my dad having type 1 diabetes, could this affect my chances of being able to egg share at all?
Going insane 
Love Lynda x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

it may or maynot effect things because they mainly go by your mums history for some reason


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

i wondered this also because my mum has type 1 diabetes, along with heart disease and a stroke in the past all linked to her diabetes i'd be interested in the response you get!


----------

